# Injured wild blue tongue :(



## Leasdraco (Mar 11, 2012)

So a little while ago we found one of the young wild blueys in the backyard,not in a good way.its back legs look totally paralyzed.on close inspection it has a lump on its spine,kind of soft to touch.it has been attacked by something,possibly a stray cat,it has scratches all over and part or all of one eye is gone.I have it in a plastic tub,will drop it at the vets in the morning.i don't know what it's prospects might be but I hope if has a chance.what kind of injuries can these tough little buggers come back from?


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 11, 2012)

most apart from a broken back, which this sounds like


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 11, 2012)

Yup,thats pretty much worst case scenario.i hope if its some sort of infection it can be saved,but either way at least it wont have to suffer or starve to death...


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd put the poor guy out of his misery.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 11, 2012)

A few years ago, I would have advised the same as Ash, but a trip to the vet can't hurt and it's suprising what they can cope with. I've recently had a young Bluie in care that was mauled by a cat and had deep puncture marks all along the spine. It still has limited use of one rear leg, but eats and poops and moves well otherwise and I'm now looking at release! A herp vet would be even better, if possible?!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 11, 2012)

reptiles will survive things you would not believe .


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes I should be able to get it to a herp vet...I figured if it cant be saved,it can be put out of its misery quicker.i cant euthanize animals myself


----------



## Kristy_07 (Mar 11, 2012)

But not a spinal break, unfortunately. Get to a vet to assess. Good luck


----------



## montay (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi - as someone who has taken in many sick blue tongues as a carer with RSPCA and BARN and can advise with some certainty that the animal will not suddenly regain the use of his back limbs. If he has a spinal injury, he will also develop a neurogenic bladder which will reduce its ability to empty, leading to urinary retention and bowel problems. His back limbs will continue to atrophy [waste]. I advise a trip to your vet for assessment and possible euthanasia. Sorry to be pessimistic.
Good luck.


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 12, 2012)

No worries Montay i knew there wasn't much of a chance but I can't leave any animal like that


----------



## Australis (Mar 12, 2012)

There is a local central coast wild life group if you cant get into a VET.

Welcome to Wildlife A.R.C - Rescuing and Caring for native wildlife on the Central Coast of NSW Australia Wildlife Emergencies (02) 4325 0666


----------



## PMyers (Mar 12, 2012)

Had to laugh when I saw your post, montay... not due to anything you said, but merely to see the worlds "Sorry to be pessimistic" followed by "Life is like a box of chocolates..." Thanks for the (unintentional) giggle.


----------

